# Quebecois In Our Army



## Unknown Private (12 Apr 2006)

I think that they should keep the people from Quebec in Quebec , and people from Alberta in Alberta , it would make sense wouldn't it ? why separate people from their families ? None Sense...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Apr 2006)

You are on the ramp lad..........


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Apr 2006)

...and GO!!!


I'll give you your chute later....


----------

